# Game Sprockets



## Golfer099 (Jul 11, 2001)

How do I use Game Sprockets ion OS X?  I am using a Snes emulator taht is carbonized but it says OS X does not support Game Sprockets.  How do I use my Gravis Game Pad?  Any suggestions?


----------



## adambyte (Jan 17, 2003)

BUMP!

Well? Anybody? I'm in the same boat, here.


----------



## Snowball (Jan 18, 2003)

Actually, I have a technical question. Why did Apple decide to drop Sprockets for OS X at all? Wasn't it a big feature of OS 8.5 and higher? It supposedly made programming controllers for the game developers much easier right?
Apparently they haven't replaced it with anything better otherwise we'd be hearing more about it.


----------



## Drizzt (Jan 18, 2003)

If you're using the latest version of SNES9x(1.3.9a) then that version supports gamepads in OS X.  I remember before it was offically added to the emu that there was a way to kinda hack it in as well w/ an app called XGamePadSupport or something like that.  But I haven't found any need for that for my iShock on 1.3.9a.  Get it at www.emulation.net


----------



## cq107 (Jan 18, 2003)

there is a cool app that apple has that re-maps generic keys to your game pad... I have found that there is an impercivable amout of lag on almost all the games... 
http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/drivers/gamepadcompanion.html


----------



## g3joel (Jan 19, 2003)

I don't know about Game Sprockets, but I think Input Sprockets was replaced by HID Manager.


----------



## THEMACER (Jan 19, 2003)

Bump Bump me too i havent used my gravis game pad because i cant get it to work. Would be great if i could use it with MOH:AA


----------



## g3joel (Jan 19, 2003)

If your game pad or joystick is USB then why not use USB Overdrive? Or does this not work with gamepads or joysticks... I can't remember. Nevertheless, search for it on Versiontracker and give it a go.


----------



## adambyte (Jan 19, 2003)

Yay! I bought a generic game pad from some company called "Saitek," and at first, it was very flakey with SNES9X's built in HID thingies. Then, I got "GamePad Companion" (mentioned above in a link by cq107), and used that to map things to key normally at the the keyboard (so, for instance, when I press a button, it types "b" in a word processor, but controls SNES when the keyboard is mapped right.)

Anyway, GamePad Companion works fine for me, and I don't find that there's much lag at all.

I tried USB Overdrive, and it didn't work with it. Go fig.


----------



## Decado (Jan 19, 2003)

Hey, i got the Saitek a couple of days ago, for sNES emulation-playing. since its kind of a no-namer it was only about 15 dollars, and it worked perfect for me. Thanks for the gamepad companion-tips, will be kool to check out.


----------



## ex2bot (Jan 19, 2003)

g3Joel is right

The HID (human interface manager) replaces Game Sprockets. It finally supports force feedback, too.


Now is the time on Sprockets when we dance.


----------

